# Rolleneinstellung beim Posenangeln



## schumi112 (30. Juli 2007)

Hallo,
ich angle Standartmässig mit Pose auf Forelle. 
Meine Frage ist jetzt: " Wenn ich die Rute in den Rutenhalter lege, wie stelle ich dann die Rolle am besten ein, damit bei einem unbemerkten Biss mir der Fisch die Rute nicht ins Wasser zieht?" |kopfkrat

1) Schnurfangbügel offen lassen?
2) Rollenbremse ganz fein einstellen, das die Schnur läuft?
3) Rollenbremse abschalten, so das die Rolle "rückwärts" laufen kann?

Für eure Tipps bin ich sehr dankbar. :m

Gruß schumi


----------



## angelemanze (30. Juli 2007)

*AW: Rolleneinstellung beim Posenangeln*

Bremse fein einstellen sodaß dein fisch laufen kann- und bei posenflucht langsam feststellen auf rutenhalter- denke damit hast du erfolg


----------



## schumi112 (30. Juli 2007)

*AW: Rolleneinstellung beim Posenangeln*

Danke für die Info.
Ich denke das wird die beste Lösung sein.
Habe bisher immer den Schnurfangbügel offen gehabt, aber da zieht dir der leichteste Wind schon die halbe Rolle leer.
Gruß schumi


----------



## Laserbeak (30. Juli 2007)

*AW: Rolleneinstellung beim Posenangeln*

Ich lasse auch bei Wind immer den Rollenbügel offen.
Um das Ablaufen der Schnur durch Windeinfluß zu vermeiden, befestige ich einen einfachen Gummiring am Rutenblank auf Höhe des Rollenbügels.
Nun den Bügel aufgemacht und die Schnur ein wenig unter den Gummiring geklemmt. Nun kann nichts mehr passieren.
Beißt es, wird die Schnur aus dem Ring herausgezogen. Der Wind ist nicht stark genug dafür.
Kennt man eigentlich eher vom Zanderangeln....


----------



## esox_105 (30. Juli 2007)

*AW: Rolleneinstellung beim Posenangeln*



schumi112 schrieb:


> Danke für die Info.
> Ich denke das wird die beste Lösung sein.
> Habe bisher immer den Schnurfangbügel offen gehabt, aber da zieht dir der leichteste Wind schon die halbe Rolle leer.
> Gruß schumi


 
... wenn ich mit Ruten fische, an der keine Freilaufrolle ist, lasse ich den Bügel auch immer offen. 

Damit mir der Wind nicht die Rolle leer pustet, ziehe ich ein Ende Schnur zum Boden runter und lege einen Kieselstein auf die Schnur ... schwupps, Problem mit dem Wind gelöst ... :m


----------



## Laserbeak (30. Juli 2007)

*AW: Rolleneinstellung beim Posenangeln*

Das Einstellen der Rollenbremse ist nur dann empfehlenswert, wenn die Rolle absolut *ruckfrei* anläuft.


----------



## ronram (30. Juli 2007)

*AW: Rolleneinstellung beim Posenangeln*

Du kannst auch die Bremse ganz fein einstellen und dann beim Anhieb den Finger auf die Rollen drücken, damit beim Anhieb keine Schnur abgezogen wird.
Wenn der Fisch jetzt stark zieht kannst du den Finger etwas lockerer auf die Rolle drücken und nebenbei die Bremse einstellen, das ganze sollte man aber zeitlich nicht allzu stark ausdehnen.
Ich weiß klingt kompliziert, ist es nach 2 oder 3 versuchen aber nicht mehr.
Achja, ist mit Heckbremsen leichter.

Du kannst natürlich auch die Bremse fein einstellen und wenn einer beißt schnell 1/2 oder eine ganze Umdrehung der Bremse machen...kommt immer auf deine Rolle an.
Ich mache es so, da wenn einer beißt eine halbe Umdrehung reicht und die Bremse ist richtig eingestellt.


----------



## schumi112 (30. Juli 2007)

*AW: Rolleneinstellung beim Posenangeln*

Hmmm, dann werd ich demnächst mal testen, welches die beste Lösung ist.


Gruß schumi


----------



## Wallerschreck (30. Juli 2007)

*AW: Rolleneinstellung beim Posenangeln*

Bügel offen lassen ist immer die Wiederstandsärmste Methode..verwende ich außer beim Nachtangeln auch immer. Beim Nachtangeln ist das etwas heikel da man nicht sieht was die Schnur macht, hier nehme ich dann bei Wind oder Strömung immer eine Freilaufrolle


----------



## Aloha (31. Juli 2007)

*AW: Rolleneinstellung beim Posenangeln*



schumi112 schrieb:


> |kopfkrat
> 1) Schnurfangbügel offen lassen?
> 2) Rollenbremse ganz fein einstellen, das die Schnur läuft?
> 3) Rollenbremse abschalten, so das die Rolle "rückwärts" laufen kann?



Egal ob du Nummer 1 oder 2 machst Hauptsache du versuchst nicht Nummer 3 :q


----------



## Geraetefetischist (31. Juli 2007)

*AW: Rolleneinstellung beim Posenangeln*

Seh ich ähnlich, würde auch immer den offenen schnurfangbügel bevorzugen.

Wenn mann den Gummi (wenns passt) unten um die Rollenspule legt kann gar keine schnur mehr abgezogen werden. Sonst hat man zwischen Rolle und Gummi immer noch platz, wo starker Wind die schnur von der Rolle blasen kann

Mit der offenen Bremse arbeite ich nur bei strömung und wenn ich die Rutenspitze als Bissanzeiger verwende.

Just Monsters
Holger


----------

